# Huntin' Pup!



## Magnums_Mom (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I consider hunting a sport...anyways! I took Magnum coyote hunting with me twice now. The first time we went, we were just walking around until it was time to set up...he kicked up a cottontail rabbit! Sooo, he halfheartedly chased it for a few feet, and then left it alone. Rabbits weren't in season, so I let it be.
Yesterday, my uncle, Magnum, and I went coyote hunting again... He would NOT sit STILL!! LOL. Typical puppy! I want to take him more, but i think right now he is too puppy to still know when to sit down and relax for a few hours! i mean he is only almost 7 months old! 
He ALMOST consistantly retrieves his Dummy, he does it about 4 out of 5 times. Which is still good for his age. I dont THINK I'll ever bird hunt with him...dont think i CAN cuz I own 5 parrots, and the thought of shooting a bird sickens me. But teaching him to retrieve on command will be good for rabbit hunting! 
Overall, he's still learning, and Im sure he will turn into a GREAT huntin buddy!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Pictures please!


----------



## Aegon I (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Absolutely hunting is a sport!

What kind of dog do you have? What training method(s) are you using?

I am just learning to hunt with my brittany. We initially got a britt for agility, and now I have a hunting and gun license!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Aegon I said:


> Congratulations! Absolutely hunting is a sport!
> 
> What kind of dog do you have? What training method(s) are you using?
> 
> I am just learning to hunt with my brittany. We initially got a britt for agility, and now I have a hunting and gun license!


Upland birds? Or can britts be good water dogs too? I really, really want a brittany as my next dog in a year or two...


----------



## Aegon I (Dec 27, 2007)

Magnums_Mom said:


> Well, I consider hunting a sport...anyways! I took Magnum coyote hunting


How does one hunt coyote with a dog? I am curious.



waterbaby said:


> Upland birds? Or can britts be good water dogs too? I really, really want a brittany as my next dog in a year or two...


All pointing breeds (except maybe the setters) are considered to be 'versatile' hunting breeds meaning they should be capable of upland hunting, rabbit tracking, and duck retrieval.

If you have any questions about britts or hunting/field trials feel free to contact me. We have had so much fun with our britt we picked up a second one! See if there is a training club in you area. Warning though, find out what kind of training principle they use. Most hunting training does NOT use positive methods, it may be difficult to find a club in your area that does, if that's the method you want to use. I recommend visiting the club before bringing your dog and don't let anyone handle your dog that you do not trust.

Are there any other positive hunting trainers in this forum???!!!










Warning, here comes a gloat! With our 3yr old brittany, I do hunting and field trials and volunteer therapy work. My wife does agility and ski-jooring.

Here's my 3yr old britt fetching a dokken. I shaped her fetch. Fetching a real bird has been another challenge though.


----------

